# Minas Open 2008



## Pedro (Jul 19, 2008)

So, the competition starts in about 11 hours. I'm going to sleep now...kinda tired of all the organization stuff 

I'll try to post results and pics/videos at the end of each day


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice results Pedro, you had a great competition. 1:23 BLD is pretty impressive, congrats.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks 

I had 2 faster DNFs (including a close 1:04 )

but overall was a great experience

(I'm specially impressed by how bad I did at 4x4 and how well I did at 5x5 )


----------

